# Mini Mill DTI Holder for Centring



## Rob Thule (Apr 27, 2022)

You quickly run out of vertical space on a small mill so I decided to build a DTI holder which I saw on the internet.

The DTI is held with the face up so it is visible from every direction and takes up only 40mm. It is limited to shallow bores. For anything else I’ll use the edgefinder.


----------

